# Wechselplatte



## Gunnitarrist (7. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem...
An meinem 1.Rechner habe ich eine 2,5GB Seagate platte im Wechselrahmen als SecondarySlave laufen ohne Probleme.
Wenn ich die Gleiche Platte an dem anderen Rechner (ebenfalls SecSla) einbaue, kann er nur bedingt oder gar nicht zugreifen.
Schiebe ich sie wieder in den 1.Rechner ist das Dateisystem (oder das was drauf war) nicht mehr lesbar oder nur noch wilde zeichen.
Ich hab sie noch nie Fehlerfrei im 2.Rechner zu laufen bekommen.
Im Rechner meines Nachbarn funktioniert das alles.....komische Sache die.........

Woran kann das liegen..hat da jemand n Plan?

Thx

Gunnitarrist


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Hast Du unterschiedliche Boards? Kann aber auch an Deinem Wechselrahmen liegen, häng mal einen Anderen im Rechner 2...


----------



## Gunnitarrist (7. Januar 2002)

Also das Problem besteht schon länger..hatte damals n board (puhh..was weiss ich)...mit nem k6/2 -500...ging da auch nich....jetzt hab ich (im 1.rechner) n board mit nem athlon c 1ghz...
im rechner wo die probleme auftreten is n board der firma spacewalker drinne...geht noch mit 66mhz fsb zu werke......

du sagtest, ich sollte den rahmen ma wechseln...quasi das eingebaute dingenskirchen...!??...
muss ich ma schaun....
die platte hatte aber auch probleme...wo ich sie ma so rangehangen habe..ohne rahmen und einschub....

so ein ärscher....vielleicht noch ne idee....board update oder so?

thx

gunnitarrist


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Dann hat Deine Platte nen Treffer weg! Cest la vie! Mußt Du wohl ne Neue kaufen... Aber Probiers erst nochmal mit ner Anderen. Kann auch sein, daß Du im BIOS kein LBA eingestellt hast, Dein Kabel hat nen Treffer weg und so weiter, es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten...


----------



## JanDelay (7. Januar 2002)

moin...kauf dir lieber gleich ne neue pladde udn solang die daten in irgendeinem pc noch zu lesen sind tu sie SICHERN!!!

hatte das prob auch ma mit nem wechselrahmen...

bei meinem pc war nix drin mit lesen..obwohl das fast 2 jahre gefunzt hat

dann aufm anderem pc probiert ging...

daten gesichert...einen tag später an dem pc nochma probiert

Hard Disk Fail (80)

*G*

das war dann ma meine festplatte....

bye

Jan


----------



## Gunnitarrist (7. Januar 2002)

Jo thx,...
naja is eh nur ne platte zum hin und hertragen...was ja wiegesagt noch nich so richtig gefunzt hat...sollte halt ne große diskette darstellen..*gg
In meinem rechner geht se ganz gut will sagen ohne problems...
Ma schaun, wie lange die noch durchhalten will/kann/darf...

Trotzdem thx...

Gunnitarrist


----------



## FilouX (8. Januar 2002)

Falls Du Dir ne Neue holen solltest, dann hol Dir gleich ne Notebookplatte, die parkt ihre Köpfe und die ist auch beim Transport nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Gunnitarrist (8. Januar 2002)

Jo Tach...
Na wenn, dann nehm ich noch so ne alte kleene platte..
Man muss es ja nicht immer gleich übertreiben....oder?

Gruss

Gunnar


----------

